

Ask HN: Running list of startups/companies that iOS5 went after - jmjerlecki

By my count so far:<p>Instapaper, Dropbox, Remember the Milk, WhatsApp, Facebook, RIM, Sparrow, ATT, Verizon
======
tobylane
Not that I want them to go, but Square and Oyster should be next.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Square_(payment_service)>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oyster_card>

------
jason_slack
Yeah Dropbox will need to step up a bit more. maybe this will mean we get more
than 100gb of storage as an option without have to pay $750 a year for their
Teams product!

------
JonLim
TaskAve (<http://taskave.com/>)

------
maguay
Things from CulturedCode

------
sandipc
not a startup obviously, but all of the Google apps with iCloud

~~~
jmjerlecki
Perhaps I should change the wording to startup/companies Facebook, ATT,
Verizon aren't either. Quite a nod to Twitter.

------
jmjerlecki
OpenFeint

